# Leeds Diabetes UK Support Group



## SweetGuy (Jul 2, 2011)

G


----------



## trophywench (Jul 2, 2011)

They sound as if they've got a bit of life in em, not at all like the ones I've been to!


----------



## SweetGuy (Sep 30, 2011)

_G_


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 2, 2011)

Well said sweetguy, I go to as many as i can and it is good to talk to others in the same situation. Every meeting we collect money for Diabetes uk & normally have a speaker.          South Shields- Cleadon Park Medical ctr


----------



## SweetGuy (Nov 5, 2011)

_G_


----------



## SweetGuy (Nov 26, 2011)

g


----------



## KathC (May 13, 2012)

*May Meeting - 14th May 2012*

!!2nd Monday of the Month!!

May Meeting

On Monday 14 May, Carolyn Hull will be hosting our evening.

Carolyn is Community Dietitian as part of the Nutrition & Dietetic Services in Leeds. She will be talking about food, nutrition and diet and its impact on our bodies and on the management of diabetes. We look forward to meeting her.

She is planning to make it a fun and educational presentation with group discussions to find out how we learn about our own diabetes. This is an important aspect for Carolyn too, so that she can take back her findings to her team to plan future action.

She will cover nutrition, explaining exactly what the pancreas does. How exercise helps and why a poor diet is certainly no good for us, but how we can make small changes over periods of time to change the way we eat.
We look forward to meeting her.

Our meeting in June will also be on the 2nd Monday - June 11th


----------



## HOBIE (May 13, 2012)

Good luck with meeting Kath,  sounds good ! (bit far for me)


----------



## Northerner (May 14, 2012)

KathC said:


> !!2nd Monday of the Month!!
> 
> May Meeting
> 
> ...



Good luck with the meeting Kath, I hope you get a good turnout!


----------

